# Sanyo DP46848 Left Screen Issues



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out what component of this display failed and he said the left side was "dark."  I figured that just meant the left inverter went out but having put something on the screen, I'm not so sure.  To me, the left side of the screen looks like it is ghosting bad and all the detail is lost from it.  I snapped a bunch of pictures and took the ones that best showed it.  Note on the left side how the colors look almost cell-shaded but on the right, you can see details in their cloths and the like.















Here's about the same time in a different movie on the bad screen:





And a good screen:





The ghosting might be because it is an old screen.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2011)

Mainboard or panel. I have no idea which one it would be, but a guess is the panel.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't think it is the inverter boards so you're probably right.  There appears to be subboards between the mainboard and the panel that might be to blame.  I think I'll give them a good look over and see if there's anyway to find replacement parts for them.  I can't swap them to test like the inverters.


Edit: I can get a new mainboard and T-Con.  I'm thinking I might take a gamble on the T-Con.  Can anyone tell me if this looks like a T-Con issue?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2011)

I watched Ice Age on it for a while and came to a conclusion that it looks like the left side of the panel isn't getting enough voltage.  This would explain why the crystals change slowly and it is incapable of producing a lot of colors (doesn't have enough energy to).  Based on that knowledge, I went ahead and ordered a mainboard and controller (T-Con) from RetechTV.com to eliminate those two components.  I'll update the thread when I get them installed.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 26, 2011)

It's the panel.  Inverters, T-Con, and mainboard were all replaced and it still exhibits the same problem.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 26, 2011)

I had the same problem, and I don't know anything about fixing TVs or working on TVs, but I fixed it for now. 

I took the whole TV apart while it was plugged in and had a show on (so I could see if what I was doing was working). At first I focused on the board on the left side of the TV (on the back side of the screen). Before the problem got worse the picture would clear up for a second when I hit the screen, so I figured it was a connection problem, but then the problem got so bad it would never go away. There are 15 or so chips with wires running to them on the board on each side - I checked them to make sure the were connected. 

Meanwhile, I'm banging away on anything and everything inside the TV and nothing's working. Finally I traced the wires on the left side to what might be the "main board" in the middle (behind the access panel on the back of the TV). I took off the metal guard (with lots of holes) that protects the "main board" and pushed on all the places where wires connected to "chips" connecting to the board. Something there did the trick and the picture cleared up completely. There are wires that go from this "main board" (in the middle behind the access panel in the back) to the board that runs along the left side of the TV (behind the screen). Check those connections on the "main board" and all the connections around that. I just pushed on them with my finger.


----------

